# Adopting Racially Diverse Children



## Zenas (Mar 9, 2009)

Thoughts? 

I'd like to adopt, and I'd like to adopt non-white kids from countries or groups that are having a rough go at it. Most specifically a Chinese girl (devalued in atheistic Chinese society) and a black boy (as I see it, strong, traditional male headship is very lacking in AA communities. I'm not saying it ISN'T lacking in whites.) 

If I do, will they have problems? There are some who comment that it is more acceptable for me to adopt the Asian girl than the black boy. Moreover, that the black boy will be an outcast from either racial group, and that finding a Reformed girl to marry will be next to impossible. 

I find this contention repulsive, but what I find repulsive and what is reality are all too often two different things. 

So I ask, will the boy be subject to ridicule and be unable to find a Reformed girl to marry?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm...Lord willing?

I am with you though--I too have thought about adopting culturally diverse kids someday. The potential issues with a black boy have never come to mind, but that shouldn't stop you from adopting him anyway. I mean face it--the boy is going to grow up one way or another. Would you really question the decision to give him a godly example based on his future marriage possibilities? It seems like a completely non-issue to me. BUtthenagainI'manidiotIdon'tknow...


--Or maybe that's not what you were saying. If that is the case, "who cares?!" what people will say of him or if there is traditionally a difficulty for a black boy in that situation to find a reformed girl. If you feel led to do it, I say prove the opponents wrong.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 9, 2009)

I know lots of mixed race adoptive families that seem to do fine in both those categories. Shouldn't be an issue in the Body of Christ, brother.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 9, 2009)

It shouldn't but in some places it is. I live in Tennessee and I'm sorry to say I suspect abiding prejudices regarding interracial marriage exist, and there aren't too many black Reformed girls around here.


----------



## KMK (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think it should matter, but my black social worker, and many others in CPS believe it does. I have to believe that there is some wisdom to both sides of the argument and the truth is somewhere in the middle. Yes, it does matter, but there are many other factors that are much more important. After all, statistically in my county there are many more black children in the system than any other race. But there are many more white families who are willing to jump through all the hoops to adopt. Somewhere along the line there are going to have to be black children placed with white families and it is a real disservice to black children to keep them in the system longer than they need to be. 

Sorry for the rant, but I have been in the thick of this issue for a couple of years now.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 9, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why are you specifically thinking of adopting racially diverse children? I understand that many of these children are born into very difficult situations, but difficult situations are found a lot closer to home (both geographically and ethnically). All the more power to you if this is your desire, I'm just interested in understanding the motivation in adopting say an underprivilaged vietnamese girl rather than an underprivilaged ukrainian boy or an older (and hence very much unwanted) white girl from the States.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think it does in most cases, but there are cases that concern me. I've seen particular religious groups (anabaptist) foster and adopt (most foster) children of various ethnicities almost as though the children were a unique commodity to have. These children are raised by people that believe that have little to no understanding of other cultures, nor do they care to. These children grow up and leave...as in GONE. You will find few, if any, still within their congregations once they are grown. I state this as a simple observation. Now others have more of an understanding of various cultures and even is open to having the children understand "that part of themselves" (and yes, that is important). Those are the families I have no problem with doing this.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 9, 2009)

We give it 14 thumbs up!!!!







We live in a very mobile age. Our identity is in Christ regardless of skin shade. My children are the only black children in our church and they couldn't be more respected. Several boys are interested in my 14 year old daughter who is a beautiful AND reformed young lady. I also expect the future to be a more color blind future. That's my hope anyway.

As Ken said, just save the children, let God take care of the details. You won't get through this without hurt and tears, but so what. It can be painful with biological children.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 9, 2009)

Actually those from the former USSR states are on my list. My wife's family helped look after a boy adopted from Russia. He was a real joy to have around. 

Part of my motivation is covenantal. I want blessings to pass on to my children, and their children, and so on, and in the case of a child of another race or culture, for those blessings to carry on into that culture.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 9, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Moreover, that the black boy will be an outcast from either racial group


I think people who reject your child because of the way he looks compared to the rest of his family are not the kind of people whose opinions you/he should count worthy of being worried about. (This is one thing you could teach him.)



Zenas said:


> and that finding a Reformed girl to marry will be next to impossible.


Nothing is impossible with the LORD. 




Zenas said:


> So I ask, will the boy be subject to ridicule...?


_Every_ kid is ridiculed in some way. If you and your wife are going to bring up this child in the fear and admonition of the Lord, things like that--though real--are small by comparison. Hopefully the boy would grow up to learn that it is not color of the skin that matters, but love. I say if after much prayer, it is still what your heart desires, go for it.


----------



## Craig (Mar 9, 2009)

By racially diverse, do you mean being bi-racial? 

I'm racially diverse myself.

In all seriousness, it is not up to you to decide whether or not one child *may* be ridiculed/outcast. Who has God moved you to love? You place your love on that child unconditionally...faith doesn't measure perceived "risk"...otherwise, that would make faith a product of us and not God's Spirit.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 9, 2009)

Zenas said:


> So I ask, will the boy be subject to ridicule and be unable to find a Reformed girl to marry?



No more or less than any child. I wouldn't let this stand in the way of adopting a male child, with a darker complexion than your own. If you are able to provide a better life for a child, and desire it, prayerfully go for it.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 9, 2009)

Go for it!!!

You can't guarantee anything except if you are alive you will one day die. We are in the process of adopting. The baby will more than likely be African-American. Regardless of ethnicity they will be brought up to love the Lord and speak Spanish....I would throw in something about cooking and cleaning but I can't guarantee that... see how that works. 

Go for it. If the Lord blesses with children then don't worry about things you can't control. Many White members of our church have adopted. One of our TE's kids are both adopted and he and his wife are White and the children are Black. As long as you love your children then it does not matter what color they are nor what challenges you will face.

By the time your son is of age he might even find a reformed wife in Tennessee.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 9, 2009)

The Bible is not quiet at all on the topic of adoption. It is one of the ways that God builds a family. If you are in Christ it is because you were adopted. You are not God's grandchild.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 9, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> The Bible is not quiet at all on the topic of adoption. It is one of the ways that God builds a family. If you are in Christ it is because you were adopted. You are not God's grandchild.


Amen, Bawb!

I once had a Gothardite tell me that a certain family's troubles with their son was because he was adopted, to which I replied that I was adopted. Long silence. Then I added 'into the family of God', and the conversation was over.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 9, 2009)

Andrew,

I think what you're planning on doing is very admirable (and Bawb as well), and I couldn't encourage you more enthusiastically. The pastor of my previous church always said that racial diversity in a group of believers is a little taste of heaven, and I couldn't agree more. I know you're considering adopting within the US, but adopting from China, Africa, India, former Soviet bloc, etc. is also an evangelistic tool: not only are you saving a person from an oppressive society in many cases, but you're exposing him/her to the Gospel throughout their life, and to the Gospel from a Reformed perspective at that! What an amazing gift you can bestow! 

My wife and I are thinking of adopting 4 children from overseas: 1 from the Far East, 1 from India, 1 from the Middle East, and 1 from Africa. Of course that is in the future after we have our own kids and God may very well have different plans for us. But the point is I share your desire for adoption and for adopting racially diverse children. After all, what could be better than experiencing a "little taste of heaven" every time you sit down for a family dinner??


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 9, 2009)

Adoption is an incredible blessing! The color of skin should be irrelevant to true believers. And I am not into the over-emphasis on the need for the child to retain their birth culture. That is very much worldly thinking. Our daughter (adopted from China) is a Christian, and that is the culture we want her to have!

I love this thread!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2009)

Brad said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible is not quiet at all on the topic of adoption. It is one of the ways that God builds a family. If you are in Christ it is because you were adopted. You are not God's grandchild.
> ...



Been there...as the adopted child.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, and we are in the south and there was some gentle concern expressed by some older relatives about adopting an Asian child, probably due to WWII. But we did it anyway, and guess what? They adored her!


----------



## Leslie (Mar 9, 2009)

About 6 years ago I rescued an Ethiopian orphan boy from my rural clinic area. He was adopted into a white family in Spokane. Now with his being a teenager, the girls are all after him. Same thing happened to another boy--a 12 year old at the time of the adoption, had been a street kid for 4 years before that--the girls are all after him also. Your problem might be persuading him to have only one wife.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> By the time your son is of age he might even find a reformed wife in Tennessee.





Perhaps off topic, I'll point out that there are predominately Black PCA churches in Atlanta and Jackson, MS. I believe there is one in Memphis. There may be others. There are a number of racially mixed PCA churches across the south.


----------



## BG (Mar 9, 2009)

Andrew, I say go for it. 


Bob, way to go! Keep up the good work, it looks like you have a great family.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

Edward said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > By the time your son is of age he might even find a reformed wife in Tennessee.
> ...


I specifically mentioned Tennessee because of the problems with inter-racial marriage. 

As far as mixed churches, in the PCA Randy Nabor is the model for urban ministry to a multi-ethnic people. He's an Anglo from New Jersey down in the South.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought there were only two races the saved and the others


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I thought there were only two races the saved and the others


Amen, Martin.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I thought there were only two races the saved and the others



I agree that there are only two standings or positions that one may have before God, saved and unsaved. However, is race not an objective reality? If it isn't, then why go our of ones way to adopt a child specifically from another race? If there are real racial differences, though, then aren't we confusing our terms when we say that there are no races other than the saved and unsaved? While I hope that we can all look forward to the day when there is no racial strife and all of the saved from every nation and tongue are part of God's family, aren't we white-washing over the wonderful diversity of humanity by denying our differences?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I thought there were only two races the saved and the others



That would be considered naive. That is the ideal but not what happens in the US.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 10, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there were only two races the saved and the others
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I like being naive 

Well there are the two races in the respect that when we are christians we have become something new, "the old has died, something new has been born"
These two races were not to mingle, as seen widely in the Bible both old and new.
The other thing would be, that we as christians go were the help is most needed and eventhough we might belive as I do, that there are only are two races the saved and the others, We at the same time know that that is not what everyone else thinks.

I know this will sound offensive and I apoligize in advance if that is what you read, but getting white people to help white people is most often easier then getting them to help any other ethnic group, at least that is how it is in my country.
I am not saying that if you are one of these other groups you are automatically are in need of help, I hope this is clear.
But since most of, if not all "socalled" 3 world contries are not pridominatly white, the world help organisations make it look like the rich white people come and save all the other groups.

and what I am trying to say is that this can not be our way of thinking as christians, at least not if we want to stand on solid biblical ground.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there were only two races the saved and the others
> ...



Well to this point I would agree but at the same time say, I do myself not know of very many people that see this as "wonderful diversity" as much as some much less flattering term, I am very sorry to say.
In denmark the saying does not go "How are you my wonderful arabe/brownish sort of wonderful divers brother" but something completly different.
So yes we as christians should see it this way, but lets not kid ourself and think that thi will ever be the way the world will see it, or act acordingly to it


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Well I like being naive


Me too:


> Rom 16:19 For your obedience is come abroad unto all men. I am glad therefore on your behalf: *but yet I would have you wise unto that which is good, and simple concerning evil.*


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

Brad said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > Well I like being naive
> ...



Since when is recognizing there are differences in the cultures evil?


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 10, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Re4mdant said:
> ...


Whenever it is done in a fashion that causes division in the Body of Christ.

Which is by no means saying it is always evil, or inherently evil. Just that sometimes it is done out of evil intent, and with that I want no part, brother.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 10, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Well there are the two races in the respect that when we are christians we have become something new, "the old has died, something new has been born"



I think I understand your point, and I agree that ultimately it is this "something new" that is important and will separate the sheep from the goats. However, I find identifying this "something new" with race is a confusion of the biological / anthropological with the spiritual.



Re4mdant said:


> I know this will sound offensive and I apoligize in advance if that is what you read, but getting white people to help white people is most often easier then getting them to help any other ethnic group, at least that is how it is in my country.
> I am not saying that if you are one of these other groups you are automatically are in need of help, I hope this is clear.



I've actually found quite the opposite. I find that white Christians are more willing to send money to "deepest darkest Africa" for mission work (a worthwhile cause) because it feels exotic, and often turn their back on the homeless or unsaved in their own city.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > Well there are the two races in the respect that when we are christians we have become something new, "the old has died, something new has been born"
> ...



Exactly. Actually, they are most likely to attack other white people that may not be doing "as well" as they are. (at least in this country)


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

Brad said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



Gotcha! 

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 12:20:40 EST-----



ericfromcowtown said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will sound offensive and I apoligize in advance if that is what you read, but getting white people to help white people is most often easier then getting them to help any other ethnic group, at least that is how it is in my country.
> ...



Actually I think you both are talking about the same thing only approaching it from different angles. It is my observation that secular Whites will send money to help "those" poor Black/Brown people way over there but will not lift a finger to help the poor Black/Brown in their own city. In their own city the secular White will help their fellow White person sooner than they would a Black/Brown person.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 10, 2009)

We're going way off-topic, but I've often been confused at the choice of neighborhoods where door-to-door evangelism is carried out. The Gospel needs to be heard everywhere.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 10, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Actually I think you both are talking about the same thing only approaching it from different angles. It is my observation that secular Whites will send money to help "those" poor Black/Brown people way over there but will not lift a finger to help the poor Black/Brown in their own city. In their own city the secular White will help their fellow White person sooner than they would a Black/Brown person.



They may be some truth to what you say. What I was getting at is that white Christians often seem more inclined to send money "way over there" rather than help out their immediate neighbours, be they white or black. To a certain extent, I think that many white Christians subconsciously equate being saved with being like them. Place someone from Sri Lanka in a suit-and-tie next to another Sri Lankan in native garbe and ask the suburban Christian which one is saved. I bet nine out of ten he picks the guy with the cuff-links. 

I agree with Brad that we're getting a "little" off-topic, and this will be my last post on this thread.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 10, 2009)

Race is irrelevant. It only becomes relevant if you make it so.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

You're right!

Back on topic! Adopt them chillens!! Every child needs a good Reformed Christian in their life. Might as well be there mom and dad! 

Andrew a word of caution. I would not share why you would want to adopt a Black boy. That would not go over too well. Depending on the agency and how they facilitate the adoption your reasons may come off as offensive. There are plenty of stories of Anglos being rejected from adopting African-American babies because someone in the process opines that it is a mistake. A situation of I know of the social worker was able to put a stop to the adoption. Once the baby's mother was awake after delivery she was livid and overrode the social worker's decision. This did not stop the worker from petitioning the courts. Thanks be to God that she got over herself. She went as far as saying that she would adopt the baby before she allowed another Anglo couple from taking an African-american baby. The baby's mother called her bluff and the baby is in the hands of the very happy and very Anglo couple. The baby is 12 years old now. This still happens but not as much.

_Why do you want to adopt?_
*To provide the baby with all the love and care we can provide.* Leave out the social commentary.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 10, 2009)

Frank is right!

We shouldn't even mention 'race' unless we WANT to play into the hands of the Margaret Sangers and Darwinists of the world.

We speak of skin shade in our house. What the world calls 'race' is really a difference of culture and values and an excuse to behave tribally.

In our house we have 3 people who look very pasty and sickly all winter long and 3 people who have a beautiful mocha glow that is envied by the sickly looking ones.

When we adopted through special needs foster care we didn't indicate skin shade or culture. As it turned out we were about to get 3 little hispanic boys and a sister to possibly follow. We were so excited. We went yard saling and bought enough clothes, toys and rollerblades for 3 boys from the cradle to college.

We waited expectantly for the final word. When it came the social worker told us there were 3 kids in Milwaukee that needed immediate placement. We knew a boy was 2, a girl was 5 and there was another girl whose age was not known. We had 20 minutes to decide.

We called back and said we would take them. We tell our kids that it was that moment that they were born in our hearts. We couldn't love them more than we did right then. It was several hours later that we were told that they were black. We didn't care. We were told the oldest was 10. Now THAT was scary.

She was a very difficult challenge but after four years I feel guilty that I have a daughter who is so sweet, polite and strong in her faith. What a blessing she is.

You will see, as soon as you choose your child the only thing that will matter to you is that you have been trusted with a precious gift from the Father.


----------



## PMBrooks (Mar 10, 2009)

I just wanted to jump in the conversation here and share our story. My wife and I have adopted two little girls from South Carolina. Our oldest is named Karis (2 yrs old) and is African American/Puerto Rican. Our youngest is Alethia and is full African American (2 months). 

The race issue was a large one for our family. I am originally from Montgomery, AL and I grew up in Selma, AL. Need I say more about racial tension in the family? We now live in New Orleans and the city provides a great environment for us to raise a multi-racial family. 

We started out wanting to adopt when we first married (about 8 years ago). As we began the adoption process the counselor asked us if we wanted to adopted a minority child. We did not know at the time and we asked how long it would take for a caucasion child. She said about 6-12 months. We asked how long it would take for a minority child. She said if we had all our paperwork done we would have a child within a few weeks. We were shocked to find out that minority parents are not adopting minority children and almost all white parents want white children. 

So, we prayed and could find no peace till we checked off that we would take a minority child. We turned in our application and 5 weeks later we had little Karis in our home, straight from the hospital! 

Our second adoption went much the same way...we had Alethia in our home within 8 weeks. Our second daughter's adoption was a tougher decision than the first one, not just because of race, but because of the background of the mother. She was a homeosexual drug and alcohol addict that decided to have a one night stand with a male friend of hers. Yet, when we prayed about taking this little girl into our home, we found no peace in turning her away. We were away of the challenges it might present to us with her background, especially being a "crack baby," but we did it anyway. She is now almost 3 months old and she has shown no signs of side effects from her past! Praise the Lord!

I remember when we told our families we would be adopting interracially. One side of our family was quite alright with it, but the other side was not. In fact, I got into a screaming match on the phone with one member of my family over it. Those were not good days. Nevertheless, over the next two or three months, God softened their hearts. Now, when we go home, that family member is the first to greet our daughters, even before my wife and I get hugs!

Yes, the race issue is always in front of us and we are very much aware of it. We made the decision to adopt interracially knowing God could call us anywhere to serve Him (even in places other than New Orleans where racial tensions may be high). Nevertheless, we wanted to allow our actions to preach the Gospel. What better way to show the reconciling love of God than through adoption! Our daughters are examples of how God's grace can make something good out of what humans label "bad"! God has adopted us into His family, crossing over lines that no one else would cross. My wife and I want to do the same thing in our actions to show people God's great grace. 

I share this to say what motivates us everytime we see our precious daughters. Do people stare at us when we walk down the street? Yes, but we know they get the message of what we are about just by looking at our family. We know that God does not call everyone to adopt interracially, but that is the calling He has placed on our lives. All of us do radical things for the cross...ours is adoption, and I encourage everyone, without hesitation, to do it!

(PS...thanks for letting me share our story!)

PMBrooks


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 10, 2009)

Something I noticed about this thread... and I had to ask...

Why would you think that your adopted black son should marry a black woman? Only thing I see that a woman for him would need was to be a Christian, preferrably reformed. And God will provide him a wife at the right time if he is one to be married. He should be raised to be a godly man and God will take care of the rest. And if the area he's living in won't allow such a thing, then maybe he should live somewhere else. 

I know a little what its like from my family, though not to the same degree. My husband is Japanese and I am white. When we announced that we were serious about pursuing a relationship my mother asked me "Why can't you just find a nice white boy?" (This from a mother who said "I didn't raise you kids to be racist.") And we have gotten some hateful looks from complete strangers. Mild stuff, I agree. I understand it could be much worse for black and white interracial couple in some areas. But things like this shouldn't be an issue among Christians (though I know they still are in places). It is wrong to be that way.

Anyway, I wouldn't worry about who he would marry. I'd worry about being the best father you can to him and raise him up in the faith, and let God do the rest.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 10, 2009)

PMBrooks said:


> I just wanted to jump in the conversation here and share our story. My wife and I have adopted two little girls from South Carolina. Our oldest is named Karis (2 yrs old) and is African American/Puerto Rican. Our youngest is Alethia and is full African American (2 months).
> 
> The race issue was a large one for our family. I am originally from Montgomery, AL and I grew up in Selma, AL. Need I say more about racial tension in the family? We now live in New Orleans and the city provides a great environment for us to raise a multi-racial family.
> 
> ...



Wonderful post!!!! and AMEN!!!!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

PMBrooks story reminded me of something. In North Carolina back in 1996 they would classify a bi-racial child as "special needs." Yep! A child who was any race + African-American was classified as special needs. When we met with our social worker at the adoption agency a couple of months ago we remembered that I told her how strange we thought that was. She told us that it is still that way in many states.

Now how jacked up is that? If you do not request a "special needs" child then you will not get one. However they would have to define what they mean by "special needs." So when you go adopt ask them what they mean by special needs. In Maryland it means children with a physical or mental challenge and not a term on bi-raciality. 

Just giving you the info as I remember.

BTW I want girls. Not anything noble but because as long as I am faithful and a loving father once I weather the teenage years and a few boyfriends then I am golden. As soon as my little ones realize daddy is the best then I have my social security all taken care of.


----------



## PMBrooks (Mar 10, 2009)

SemperEruditio,
Yes, our first daughter was considered "special needs" only because she was mixed race. She is fine mentally and physically, but we received a good grant from the state for adopting a "special needs" child. The extra money did help!

PMBrooks


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

PMBrooks said:


> SemperEruditio,
> Yes, our first daughter was considered "special needs" only because she was mixed race. She is fine mentally and physically, but we received a good grant from the state for adopting a "special needs" child. The extra money did help!
> 
> PMBrooks



That is the great thing about the "special needs" classification when it is regards to racial standing. I forgot to add that piece. Our social worker told us about it and how we wished we had gone ahead and adopted then. Oh well, everything in God's time.


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Mar 11, 2009)

Acts 17:26 And hath made of one blood all nations of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth, and hath determined the times before appointed, and the bounds of their habitation;

God still determines the bounds of men's habitations...and as for races, there is one race of one people (kind).

The eternal difference in Salvation is of supreme significance in this area, and that that deals with flesh is flesh, and what is of the Spirit is spirit.

If we being alienated from Christ (at one time) were reconciled; adopted, then how much different might it be from a natural perspective to adopt someone NOT of your "race". If not the HUMAN Race, which race are YOU...anyone thinking of adopting? In other words, The Bible declares one man, woman came from man, and man and woman make more man...

Where is DEVO when you need them???

Not sure that's on target, but with so little time, I cruised through this thread...may it be to some degree.


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2009)

Brad said:


> We're going way off-topic, but I've often been confused at the choice of neighborhoods where door-to-door evangelism is carried out. The Gospel needs to be heard everywhere.



I always avoided gated communities with security guards or neighborhoods with more than one house with burglar bars per block.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 11, 2009)

Edward said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > We're going way off-topic, but I've often been confused at the choice of neighborhoods where door-to-door evangelism is carried out. The Gospel needs to be heard everywhere.
> ...


I can understand the gated communities - they're scary. But I like the burglar bars.... that way they can't escape.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 11, 2009)

Can we move this thread to a private forum?


----------

